# 100k miles and still efficient



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats on 100K...you do a lot of driving...have you had any maintenence issues?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Congratulations on 100,000 miles and those mpg numbers!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

jmurf said:


> Congrats on 100K...you do a lot of driving...have you had any maintenence issues?


@ 99k I had an oil pan gasket replaced.
@ 103k I had the valve cover replaced. The pcv valve was leaking unmetered air into the intake.

6k oil changes
40k & 80k air filters replaced
75k spark plugs replaced
100k manual transmission fluid replaced
and I just had my 3rd windshield installed today.


This is a bit of random information.I have used delco dexos multi blend oil from the dealer for the first 95k miles and for the past 10k I have switched to mobil1 extended performance fully syn and have noticed my oil life moniter still reads the same. I avg close to 10% per 1k miles which I believe is normal for most cruze drivers but I drive 99% highway miles under ideal conditions. Now the lack of a difference in my oil life compared to average everyday city drivers is not a real surprise to me even though im operating my engine under optimal driving conditions.


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

sounds like one **** of a car!!! I hope i have the same results with mine...congrats and keep it Cruzen


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think the OLM factors anything from your driving style, I don't know how it could. So if you could coast for 1000 miles or go at full boost/high RPM for 1000 miles and it would probably still read the same. I reset mine at an oil change just to prevent it from bothering me, but otherwise I don't use it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't think the OLM factors anything from your driving style, I don't know how it could. So if you could coast for 1000 miles or go at full boost/high RPM for 1000 miles and it would probably still read the same. I reset mine at an oil change just to prevent it from bothering me, but otherwise I don't use it.


It factors in engine RPM, engine temperature, and a variety of other factors. It's actually quite complex. Doesn't just go by sheer mileage. 

Try driving 5 mile trips every day in the arctic with a Cruze. Your OLM will have you changing oil at 2-3k.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Is it possible that after I dont know 500k, 750k or even 1 million miles that If I could manage to maintain a 50mpg avg after all those miles and without any major issues I could set some sort of national or even world record for most efficient combustion engine car and driver ? 

I do have all my receipts.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Is it possible that after I dont know 500k, 750k or even 1 million miles that If I could manage to maintain a 50mpg avg after all those miles and without any major issues I could set some sort of national or even world record for most efficient combustion engine car and driver ?


If you drive 500k or 750k miles with this car and maintain that 50mpg average, I'd bet GM will give you a new car. That is quite some publicity.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It factors in engine RPM, engine temperature, and a variety of other factors. It's actually quite complex. Doesn't just go by sheer mileage.
> 
> Try driving 5 mile trips every day in the arctic with a Cruze. Your OLM will have you changing oil at 2-3k.


I totally understand there are complex algorithms involved and I do follow the oil life system. In addition what I meant to say in my previous post was basically I dont think the oil life system recognizes the difference between for example mobil1 extended good for 15k miles or ac delco good for 5k miles. I dont think the computer knows the difference between for example synthetic or conventional. Thats all im saying but I could be wrong.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you drive 500k or 750k miles with this car and maintain that 50mpg average, I'd bet GM will give you a new car. That is quite some publicity.


 Im glad you said this my friend because thats exactly what I have been imagining. Ill be back later I think im going to just hop in the car for a random midnight drive of a few hundreds miles just to get some fresh air. : P


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I totally understand there are complex algorithms involved and I do follow the oil life system. In addition what I meant to say in my previous post was basically I dont think the oil life system recognizes the difference between for example mobil1 extended good for 15k miles or ac delco good for 5k miles. I dont think the computer knows the difference between for example synthetic or conventional. Thats all im saying but I could be wrong.


No, I think you're right. The OLM does not know what kind of oil you're using, which is why it is so important to use a good full synthetic oil.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> I don't think the OLM factors anything from your driving style, I don't know how it could. So if you could coast for 1000 miles or go at full boost/high RPM for 1000 miles and it would probably still read the same. I reset mine at an oil change just to prevent it from bothering me, but otherwise I don't use it.


I thought I read on here before that at least one thing the OLM takes into consideration is engine temp and how long the car is driven. This does seem likely or why even bother have the system? pretty sure even with my 70% highway I do not get 1000miles for 10% of the OLM.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

grats on the 100k. I hope everyone who comes on the forums sees this as an encouragement. I myself will most likely only be doing about 80k at most in the spam of 10 years so its good to know my cruze will last me all the way ccasion14:


----------



## Arcticat (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you really believe that your getting that kind of mileage? I Know the Cruze gets good mileage but not that good. You can't go by the guage, you have to go by the pump reading.--Just my opinion.


----------



## Smylmakrr (Apr 7, 2013)

Check out his fuelly stats. That is the pump/ old fashioned way of calculating MPG before computers did it in the car. Maybe he is soft on the gas and driving flat terrain. It's possible to squeak that much MPG from an Eco Cruze.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

those are just fantastic numbers! you are fortunate to run a route on the terrain that you do.

are these US mpg? or Imperial?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Arcticat said:


> Do you really believe that your getting that kind of mileage? I Know the Cruze gets good mileage but not that good. You can't go by the guage, you have to go by the pump reading.--Just my opinion.


OP is an intercity courier. He keeps all his receipts for tax purposes and the MPG he's reporting is based on those receipts. The pictures are for the rest of us. The ECO MT is fully capable of getting this type of MPG on the open road.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> those are just fantastic numbers! you are fortunate to run a route on the terrain that you do.
> 
> are these US mpg? or Imperial?


I'm going to guess US MPG since OP has stated a couple of times he lives in Idaho.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm going to guess US MPG since OP has stated a couple of times he lives in Idaho.



Ya, I hope so. I was curious because I'm in Canada and know more than a few people who keep track of their mileage in Imperial just because they like the big numbers.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Arcticat said:


> Do you really believe that your getting that kind of mileage? I Know the Cruze gets good mileage but not that good. You can't go by the guage, you have to go by the pump reading.--Just my opinion.


I have recorded my DIC readout for every single fillup since 8-1-2012, on the notes section of fuelly.com(link below). In those 10,000+ miles I have learned one thing, the DIC is constantly high but not by more than 10%. My 60-70% highway driving its usually 2-4MPG high, average of 4mpg high. On long highway drives like the OP ramp to ramp I find it becomes even more accurate, a few times even reading low. 

I have no problem getting 38-45mpg with my automatic cruze when I drive mostly highway at 45-55mph, so I see no reason the ECO manual could no produce even better numbers.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes spacedout I was just getting ready to post similar information. Im @ the pump everyday and notice the DIC reads about 3mpg more then actual on a fairly consistant basis. But I will say this the pump does not always fillup and shut off at the same level inside the tank either. I have noticed sometimes the pump will click off before being all the way full or sometimes the pump continues and actually puts more fuel into the tank then I really used. This can effect my mpg on a daily basis but over the course of a month it tends evens out.

I have every receipt from the first tank of gas I put into the car. This is an example of every receipt. At the top I write my trip 1 mileage which I reset everytime and below I write my current mileage.




430 miles @ exactly 8 gallons. I do remember the pump stopping at 7.955 and I was looking at the dollar amount and slowly pumped it up to an even $ 29.60 which I usually do everyday to get my total to an even .00 or .05 im kind of OCD like that for when I have to add up my gas totals at the end of the month.





This picture shows a portion of my daily route. I average a solid 51mpg over the course of a month. I can average up to 55mpg on a daily basis but overall the random windy days brings me back down to 51mpg.



For the most part this terrain is straight and flat and runs straight thru 2 large valleys in the heart of Idaho. There is a 30 mile stretch in between these open valleys which takes me from about 3k elevation to 5k. Obviously this is a disadvantage to me considering I use more fuel climbing this mountain then I save coming back down.


----------



## Danricgro (Oct 20, 2012)

My Dic readings have been exactly the same as I get when I figure the mileage on my 2013 LS. Well, at least within a tenth of a gallon.


----------



## PAJKRUBI (Mar 26, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, what in the WORLD do you do for a living that you drive that distance? Are you a truck escort or something?? I complain about my 72 mile round trip a day commute! LOL. I've never in my life heard of anybody other than a truck driver averaging 400+ miles a day, every day. You've got some awesome gas mileage numbers though!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

PAJKRUBI said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what in the WORLD do you do for a living that you drive that distance? Are you a truck escort or something?? I complain about my 72 mile round trip a day commute! LOL. I've never in my life heard of anybody other than a truck driver averaging 400+ miles a day, every day. You've got some awesome gas mileage numbers though!!


He's a courier of some sort with a planned route. I can't remember if he's said the type of stuff he hauls, but it can't weigh much.


----------



## PAJKRUBI (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh ok, well that makes sense then too.


----------



## brianguy1979 (Jun 17, 2012)

I work at a GM dealership Monday - Friday and then drive a 600+ mile courier route every Friday night and Saturday night part time for extra $$$$. Bought my Cruze ECO new in June 2012 and have 50K on her today! If I keep it at 65MPH I can get 50's no problem in the summer months. *CruzeEcoBlueTopaz *is dead on the money! I agree that it can be done. I too keep all my receipts and keep track of every mile. To date my car still runs and drives like the day I bought it. I just had my tires checked and have 7'32's left in all four corners filled to 35 psi from day one. Hopefully my Amsoil 0W30 will keep my car running for a few hundred thousand miles to come! Lord know's it will have to last....I asked my used car manager what my car would be worth because I was thinking about trading it off for a diesel when they arrive. He told me my car was worth 9K on trade. WTF?!?! :question: Looks like I'll own it a LONG time!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

600 miles wow. Do you have a massage seat on it or something? I wouldn't be too comfortable. 

Congrats on that milestone, i am hoping to hit 100k miles with only what you've done to your but seeing i do alot of city ill be lucky to only have that done.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

What kind of stuff do you move and what are your typical type of clients?

I'm just shocked that there's such a demand for expedited service like this where people wouldn't just overnight it with UPS/FedEx.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> What kind of stuff do you move and what are your typical type of clients?
> 
> I'm just shocked that there's such a demand for expedited service like this where people wouldn't just overnight it with UPS/FedEx.


Well one example would be bank mail that needs to be delivered on regular schedule and processed every night. Banks require these courier companys to be a bit more involved then ups/fedx is capable of.

I make a decent living considering all I do is drive 40hrs a week @ $15 hr. I genuinely enjoy driving and havent missed a day of work in almost 3 years. I am also able to deliver other products along my route for other companys to make additional money for myself. Typically these products are auto parts, wine, cigarettes and bread.


You might not believe this but just 2 weeks ago I delivered a few electronics to a walmart that was considered a priority and needed to be there asap. The drive is 265 miles and 4 hours roundtrip I was paid $ 175. I made this same delivery twice in one week.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You must get home late.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

jstoner22 said:


> those are just fantastic numbers! you are fortunate to run a route on the terrain that you do.
> 
> are these US mpg? or Imperial?


It wouldn't say MPG if it was in liters. Because it wouldn't be Miles Per GALLON...


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

JayZee said:


> It wouldn't say MPG if it was in liters. Because it wouldn't be Miles Per GALLON...


Imperial is in gallons too, just Imperial gallons = 4.54 litres vs. US gallons = 3.79 litres.


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Well one example would be bank mail that needs to be delivered on regular schedule and processed every night. Banks require these courier companys to be a bit more involved then ups/fedx is capable of.
> 
> I make a decent living considering all I do is drive 40hrs a week @ $15 hr. I genuinely enjoy driving and havent missed a day of work in almost 3 years. I am also able to deliver other products along my route for other companys to make additional money for myself. Typically these products are auto parts, wine, cigarettes and bread.
> 
> ...



You get paid for gas and wear on your car as well? at least I hope you would lol


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Rbk_3 said:


> You get paid for gas and wear on your car as well? at least I hope you would lol



I get paid $ 145 per day and then I have to take out $ 25 for gas. Actually the car pays for itself every month. My car note is $ 205 my insurance is $ 35 and I save at least $ 250 a month in gas compared to driving an average vehicle that gets 30mpg considering I average 50mpg easy. 

You have to remember I have no education and im getting paid twice the minimum wage. I enjoy driving and getting paid its a simple job and im very happy. I live in Idaho the cost of living is very low so actually im doing pretty well for myself. Also I have a goal to reach 500k miles and average 50mpg and hopefully GM would be interested in my story and offer to buy my car back from me at full retail price. Sure this might be wishfull thinkin but either way im getting a free car and maybe I could make the local news. HA


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

brianguy1979 and CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, do you guys use a clear bra to avoid front end paint damage with all this highway driving? Also, do you think it's a good idea to get a windshield protection film? I ask because I will be doing 180 miles a day for the next three years commuting to grad school. That's about 40k a year. I'm not sure if I should invest the $700+ for a clear bra.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> You have to remember I have no education and im getting paid twice the minimum wage. I enjoy driving and getting paid its a simple job and im very happy. I live in Idaho the cost of living is very low so actually im doing pretty well for myself. Also I have a goal to reach 500k miles and average 50mpg and hopefully GM would be interested in my story and offer to buy my car back from me at full retail price. Sure this might be wishfull thinkin but either way im getting a free car and maybe I could make the local news. HA


Keep a log, your receipts, a spreadsheet if you can, and keep posting here! We will back you all the way to the bank!

GM has several stories of this. One of the workers I worked with last year in construction, his father had a 80s Camaro with 387,000 miles on it that he used as a daily driver still. GM heard of the story (his relatives got in touch with some high up people), bought his Camaro back and gave him a 2012!!! Yes, GAVE him one! The only thing he had to do was give them his permission to use his Camaro for marketing and stuff for their PR. Things happen to good people sir!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep your fuel logs going as well. If you can hit 500,000 miles showing 50 MPG lifetime average that would get GMs attention.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> What kind of stuff do you move and what are your typical type of clients?
> 
> I'm just shocked that there's such a demand for expedited service like this where people wouldn't just overnight it with UPS/FedEx.


There will always be a demand for couriers man. My company uses couriers extensively because you don't want to trust UPS / FedEx with sensitive client information (hint: financial documents). It is kind of a risk management thing. Even if UPS / FedEx can track it (which they do) it still isn't in a business' best interest to have that kind of stuff jumbled in the mix with millions of other packages. It is best to pay a courier, put it in their hand and they deliver it door to door.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Impressive


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm absolutely and equally impressed with my Eco. Using the car to commute 23km (~14 miles) back and forth to work and other daily driver related stuff (popping out to Home Depot this evening to just look at stuff and not buy...), my lifetime fuel economy for a full year of ownership is almost 44 MPG, and that includes driving through a particularly harsh and cold (even for Ottawa) Canadian winter. For the last 90 days (since the weather has warmed up) I'm _averaging_ almost 48 MPG! This is in US gallons and is calculated based on odometer readings and fill ups. Click my sig to see my fuel log.

Sure I accelerate slowly and shut the car off at intersections, but that's small stuff. This car is one extremely efficient machine and I'm constantly impressed with it.

Good job CruzeEcoBlueTopaz! Keep on truckin! You never know... you may be the star of a GM TV commercial someday!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I absolutely have kept track of all my mileage and fuel receipts. Here is a log I keep updated with my current and monthly mpg from the past 15 months. Check the last post for the most up to date MPG's and I will be updating again this weekend with Junes data.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/gtse...url=www.cruzetalk.com/&ref=&ss=1288j186994j11

Im currently at 128k miles. Here is a list of all the extended maintenance.

40k cabin filter - engine air filter
75k spark plugs - coil pack
80k cabin filter - engine air filter
85k new tires
100k oil pan gasket ( leak )
100k valve cover ( leak ) 
110k transmission fluid - 56 oz
125k spark plugs - coil pack


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

robo_robb said:


> brianguy1979 and CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, do you guys use a clear bra to avoid front end paint damage with all this highway driving? Also, do you think it's a good idea to get a windshield protection film? I ask because I will be doing 180 miles a day for the next three years commuting to grad school. That's about 40k a year. I'm not sure if I should invest the $700+ for a clear bra.



Allright so I drive slow and get passed quite often so the front end of my cruze has been sandblasted. I have a few chips on the driver side door panel and even on the roof. I use the touch up paint and they disappear. I regret not investing in a clear bra. My plan is to eventually purchase a new front facia and use a clear bra when it gets so bad. Consider purchasing a less expensive version and get the black bra. If im not mistaken its about as much for a new front facia and to have it painted as it is for a clear bra. So you could always wait use some touch up paint and a few years later decide if you want to put a new front end on or not and possibly save yourself $ 700. Now obviously its your decision to purchase a bra or not they are expensive. My opiniion is yes its a great investment for a car if you care about the appearance and condition of your vehicle. 

As for the windshield protection film I dont have any experience with it so I really cant say. But I will tell you my insurance company replaces my windshield for free under my coverage policy which I pay $ 37 a month for with state farm : ) I am on my 3rd windshield in just over 125K miles and 15 months. Which means my insurance company has paid more for my windshields then I have paid for coverage. So check your policy who knows they might fix a chip free or even replace the windshield entirely.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow. One question - why did you replace the coil pack when you replaced your spark plugs?


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

obermd said:


> Wow. One question - why did you replace the coil pack when you replaced your spark plugs?


If your a tech at the dealer and you break it you bought it. So basically I take the car to the dealer to have them replace the spark plugs for me because the boots on the coil pack tear easily. This has happened to me twice now ( im on my 3rd set of plugs ). I could easily replace the plugs myself but I dont for this reason. I spend $ 40 for the plugs and $ 75 for the labor and basically get a free coil pack out of the deal. Obviously I could pay $ 40 for the plugs and change them myself but risk tearing the boot like a few others on this forum have posted about and be stuck with a $ 100 to $ 150 dollar bill for a new coil pack.


I plan on replacing the spark plugs every 50k to 60k because if you notice in the 12' manual they are listed at 100k but the 13' manual GM added a specific interval for the turbo version at 60k.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Since GM or aftermarket doesn't currently sell the boots separately I think the dealer is the best option for swapping plugs. Really easy to rip a boot that cooked to the side of spark plug hole. 

They did sell spark plug boots for my 2004 cavalier with a very similar coil pack setup, so I am not sure why these are not available for the cruze. Paid $2-4 a piece at autozone.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Must be a pre-2013 problem with those plug Boots.

I've pulled out mine at least 3 or 4 times with no issues. I'm gonna do it again soon once Jerry starts sending out the Group Buy Trifecta Tunes.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Must be a pre-2013 problem with those plug Boots.
> 
> I've pulled out mine at least 3 or 4 times with no issues. I'm gonna do it again soon once Jerry starts sending out the Group Buy Trifecta Tunes.


Same here (mine's a '12), but to make sure I don't have the issue in the future I put a thin layer of dielectric grease on the inside of the plug boots so they slide off the plugs easier.

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, sounds like you've got your stuff together as far as maintenance goes. Good job man!

Regarding the clear bra, we did it to my GF's BMW because she drives across the city every day on the highway and didn't want the front of her new black car looking like the front of the 10 year old Corolla she drove previously. The Corolla was black, too, but the front end was blasted to oblivion and was actually grey by the time we sold it.

Another thing to consider is how durable it is when hitting or being hit. The front left corner was scraped along a concrete wall backing into a parking spot, leaving about an 8" circular scuff. It really looked horrible and she started to cry when she saw it. I peeled the clear bra back and the paint was like new beneath - I was AMAZED. There were only two spots where the plastic had torn and I had to use just a tiny dab of touch up paint. I took it to the guy who originally installed it, 45 minutes and $100 later he had put a new piece on (didn't have to re-do the whole facia) and the car looks like new again.

If that clear bra wasn't on there we would have been in for a serious bill at the body shop to have half the facia repainted, and a touch up like that will never look as good as it did when new. So with just that one incident the clear bra has almost paid for itself, and the added protection from sandblasting is almost free now.

I didn't do the CB to my Cruze because of the nature of my driving, which for the most part is commuting on a slow two lane road at about 45 MPH. I don't forsee a lot of road blasting, especially since I don't tailgate the car in front of me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, you pretty much have my dream job haha, but I do get to drive 1000 miles a week for work so not too far behind you, I am at a 60K/yr pace. I am really curious what my diesel would do on your route.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

diesel said:


> CruzeEcoBlueTopaz, you pretty much have my dream job haha, but I do get to drive 1000 miles a week for work so not too far behind you, I am at a 60K/yr pace. I am really curious what my diesel would do on your route.



Yes im very curious as well. Currently I avg 51.5mpg everyday over about 375 miles. Im sure the diesel cruze would avg 60mpg which is about a 10 mpg increase. Then again from what I have read it seems that besides the price tag difference, the cost of diesel and the consistant maintenance for the diesel version almost negates the savings from the increase in fuel efficiency. I dont know if that is true or not but the diesel seems like a lot of upkeep for the average driver. 

If it made sense to me I probably would make the switch but im completely satisfied with where im at right now with my eco. I really wish GM would have released the eco engine with direct injection, but hey they cant release their most efficient engine first, they have to stagger the mpg increase over the years for marketing purposes.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> I really wish GM would have released the eco engine with direct injection, but hey they cant release their most efficient engine first, they have to stagger the mpg increase over the years for marketing purposes.


I bet if you were a fly on the wall at GM Powertrain, you would have overheard a conversation or two about market leading fuel economy without the added cost of DI, made possible by the tiny size of the 1.4T. Not having DI probably offsets most/all of the cost of having the turbocharger.

I'm sure DI will come in the future, but for now the Cruze is doing just fine without it. Also, many companies are still going through "teething problems" with DI... it is still an evolving and immature technology in many ways.


----------

